# Anova Nano - What to do?



## Boatboy24 (Nov 5, 2017)

A while back, Anova started accepting preorders for their new "Nano", a smaller, sous vide unit, but one that looked very capable. I thought it'd be neat to have as a secondary for veggies, sides, and other things that I might want to do separately. So I preordered. Well, production has been delayed, and they are giving the option of waiting, getting a 'regular' bluetooth SV unit, or a full refund. I'm not sure what to do, but am tempted to just grab the bluetooth unit. I currently have the 'original' Anova unit. Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 15, 2017)

@Boatboy24 Just saw this today, and having just received the bluetooth version I can say I love it. Although I can already see where the WiFi version would have some advantages. As long as you NEED to keep track of time temp etc from farther than a room or two away it would be fine.
Mike


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 15, 2017)

Iphones seem to work better with WIFI apps than bluetooth. I find that android devices work well with bluetooth. So the decision should probably be based on what device you plan on accessing the Anova with.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 15, 2017)

No problems with my Anova BT unit on iPhone. Used twice now and no issues.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 15, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> @Boatboy24 Just saw this today, and having just received the bluetooth version I can say I love it. Although I can already see where the WiFi version would have some advantages. As long as you NEED to keep track of time temp etc from farther than a room or two away it would be fine.
> Mike



Thanks Mike. Got my shipping notice earlier today. Should be here early next week. I have the original Anova and am anxious to see the differences. Now I can do chicken and steak at the same time.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone thinking about a Sous Vide purchase, today is the day to get off the fence. Amazon has the BT model for $95 and the WiFi + BT for $112. Best price I have seen to date.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UKPBXM4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 20, 2017)

My BT unit arrived Friday. Excited to try it out. It is noticeably smaller than my older one.


----------

